# Service Engine Soon on



## frankl (Jul 28, 2015)

Happened after engine degreasing on my 2003 Maxima GXE. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Happens to a lot of people who fail to water-proof the engine harness connectors prior to engine washing. Disconnect the engine harness connectors and air dry them of any moisture. Now, using a portable scan tool, clear all fault codes. Restart engine and see if any codes come back.


----------

